# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Bestralingsklachten

## Dewi69

Ik word momenteel bestraald aan mijn liezen en vagina. Nu beginnen de klachten zoals verbranding anus en schaamlippen. Hoe kan ik dit voorkomen en/of weet iemand dit te verzachten. (doe zelf al talkpoeder in de liezen en olie op de anus en schaamlippen, maar dit helpt niet echt). gr. dewi

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo dewi,
Wat naar dat je zoiets moet doorstaan, ik hoop dat het goed is afgelopen...

*Huidreacties*
De reactie van de huid in het bestraalde gebied begint meestal twee tot vier weken na de eerste bestraling. Uw huid wordt op de plaats van bestralen rood. Daarna wordt die donkerder door extra pigmentatie. Een enkele keer ontstaan blaren. Op die plaatsen gaat de huid meestal open. De huidreacties zijn het sterkst in huidplooien (oksels of liezen) en operatielittekens (ook oude littekens).
Binnen vier tot zes weken na afloop van de bestraling is de huid meestal weer genezen. Op plekken waar een wondje heeft gezeten, kan de huid iets donkerder blijven. U mag zelf niets op uw huid in het bestraalde gebied smeren, zonder overleg met uw radiotherapeut. Wel mag u ongeparfumeerde talkpoeder gebruiken. 
U mag ook gerust in de zon. De bestraalde huid is na afloop van de bestraling mogelijk iets meer gevoelig voor zonnestralen (en kan dan mogelijk iets sneller rood worden). Vraag op de bestralingsafdeling nog een foldertje over de huidverzorging (zie ook de KWF-folder over radiotherapie).
*Adviezen om de huid te ontzien tijdens de bestraling:*
Vraag uw radiotherapeut welke maatregelen in uw ziekenhuis gelden om de huid te ontzien tijdens de bestraling. De meest gangbare maatregelen zijn:
* was de huid niet met zeep of gebruik een pH-neutrale zeep
* dep de bestraalde huid droog met een zachte handdoek (dus niet wrijven)
* vermijd stugge, schurende en knellende kledingstukken
* draag 'ademende' stof zoals katoen, wol, linnen, zijde of viscose
* krab bij jeuk niet aan de huid die wordt bestraald
* scheer bij bestraling in het gezicht uitsluitend elektrisch en gebruik geen aftershave
* houd de huid in principe zo lang mogelijk droog; vraag uw radiotherapeut hoe u dit het beste kunt doen
* gebruik op de huid die bestraald wordt nooit crèmes of zalven anders dan voorgeschreven door uw radiotherapeut
* raadpleeg altijd uw radiotherapeut als de huid open gaat, ook als dit na afloop van de bestralingsperiode gebeurt
* plak tijdens de bestralingsperiode nooit een pleister op de bestraalde huid
* stel tijdens de behandeling het deel van de huid dat wordt bestraald niet bloot aan direct zonlicht of aan ultraviolette straling van zonneapparatuur
_(bronnen: spreekuurthuis.nl en http://kanker.kwfkankerbestrijding.nl/)_

----------

